# Anyone using the Geo method for RV Tank Maintenance?



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I have read about this, but never used it. I had researched something else to try for tank odor, and this seemed to be a good and better alternative than store bought chemicals.

As I understand it, its something like 2 cups of Calgon Water Softener, one cup of powdered laundry detergent with a couple gallons of water after every tank flush and an occasional use of 1/2 gallon of bleach every few flushes.

I am not sure about the bleach, I woudlnt think that would be a good idea, would it?

I will see if I can find the info again and post it here.


----------



## popadoc (Jul 21, 2008)

Might want to rethink the bleach thing I tried that recently and I had a small amount of smoke comming up thru the toilet. I dont think I will be doing that again.


----------

